# Genestealer Tactics



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

With the release of the new codex, the Stealer Shock list has become somewhat better.

Cheaper Stealers, free outflank, and cheap upgrade to Broodlord makes them very very nasty.

What are peoples thoughts of these new Genestealers, and what sort of tactics and army lists do you expect to see or use over the next couple of years?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll be using two units. One(with Broodlord) will always stick just behind my mainline, counter-charging anything that gets too close. The other will either do the same, Infiltrate to put pressure on or Outflank to get stuck in.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

From what i understand, first turn charges are now possible?

Im considering running 6 squads of stealers with broodlords, and converting my carnifex into a massive genestealer and count it as an alpha warrior.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

joebloggs1987 said:


> From what i understand, first turn charges are now possible?
> 
> Im considering running 6 squads of stealers with broodlords, and converting my carnifex into a massive genestealer and count it as an alpha warrior.


Only if you roll a 6 for Fleet. Not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

joebloggs1987 said:


> From what i understand, first turn charges are now possible?
> 
> Im considering running 6 squads of stealers with broodlords, and converting my carnifex into a massive genestealer and count it as an alpha warrior.


They're possible, but they are still difficult to do. Because of how LoS works these days, you'll usually be infiltrating more than 18" away from opponents, because it's hard to get a decent sized unit out of LoS of everyone, unless you're very lucky (and your opponent left a good spot for you). Could still be a lot of fun though...



Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Only if you roll a 6 for Fleet. Not worth the risk IMO.


If you infiltrate in LoS, you have to be More Than 18" away, so a roll of 6 won't help you sadly...


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

considering you get to have a look at the terrain setup before choosing reserves, you could probably always get a unit or two to first turn assault and screw up your opponents safety blanket.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Ah, I always forgot that Maddermax. Never Infiltrate you see.

However, it might be possible with a bit of luck, but its really not somthing you can rely on.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

So will a Broodlord become an effective upgrade?

It seems like the points cost is well worth it for what he does.

I might have to convert my warriors into broodlords.


EDIT:
12 Genestealers + Broodlord upgrade with ST = 216 points


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

5 Days and my genestealers get all new ways to bite people! I can't wait for the destruction


----------



## arachula (Aug 28, 2009)

joebloggs1987 said:


> So will a Broodlord become an effective upgrade?
> 
> It seems like the points cost is well worth it for what he does.
> 
> ...


i do like the broodlord,(especially with feeder tendrils that cheap) but from what i have played with him he doesnt seem brilliant. he normally gets destroyed in the second turn. but that might just be because the guy i play against learned his lesson when it took out half of his guardsmen before falling. I converted one of my stealers into a broodlord and im reasonably happy with it.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Stealer tactics 101:

1. Run across the battlefield, pray to the Overmind you don't get shot.
2. Assault a hapless unit of humanoids.
3. Face-rape them with your tongue, leaving them lying stunned/confused/bleeding/missing important limbs on the ground.
4. Repeat steps 1-3.

Wait, that's not what you meant by "Tactics" is it?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I think Genestealers will turn out to be a valuable unit, but aren't one of those units that you'd want to base your army on.

An individual 'Stealer really isn't all that expensive, so it's not too hard to take a couple large units of them. I think it's important to ensure that you _always_ have more Gaunts than you do Genestealers, though. Without bullet shields to provide cover, Genestealers won't last long against any amount of shooting.

So far I haven't seen the Broodlord be worth his points in a game as Genestealers generally don't need a ton of help when it comes to close combat and the Broodlord doesn't confer any particular Leadership bonuses. I bet his psychic powers could be very good, though.

What are people's thoughts on the Ymgarl 'Stealers?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Actually, running stealers straight at the enemy will just get them killed. Move them up behind a Gaunt Screen and they will get protection and also gives you bait for the enemy. They charge the Gaunts, yoir Genestealers charge them. Easy 

Then again, my new list has a big unit of Termagants with a Tervigon behind them. Stuff that charges in will eat 48 S4 attacks with re-rolls to wound at I5. Average of 6 dead Meqs. Not much need for Stealers when your Gaunts are that killy.

EDIT:


Katie Drake said:


> What are people's thoughts on the Ymgarl 'Stealers?


Deployment? Sweet as. The best part of the Ymgarl Genestealers IMO.

The morphing is okay, but when you can't choose the same bonus twice in a row, which is a let down. Extra Attack is easily the best, unless you really need to keep them alive.

Are they worth the 6 points over a normal Genestealer? Not quite IMO, considering they are Elites, but a single unit is a great disruption tool. More than one would be a waste, and chewing up your ELites which you need for Zoanthropes/Hive Guard or even a Toxanthrope.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> What are people's thoughts on the Ymgarl 'Stealers?


How they come into play is awesome. Being able to assault with them the turn they become available is awesome. +1 A, S, or T per turn is awesome. Their points cost however, is not awesome. Especially after they eat a unit of infantry, then get wiped off the table. Keeping them in CC/cover is key. I've used them twice and have mixed feelings.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

you dont HAVE to walk them up the board, just outflank and infiltrate them...

and if its one thing I ABSOLUTELY hate about the new dex is the amount of elite choices there are (don't get me wrong I like the variety, but it pisses me off trying to find what I want when everything is useful :headbutt.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

oblivion8 said:


> and if its one thing I ABSOLUTELY hate about the new dex is the amount of elite choices there are (don't get me wrong I like the variety, but it pisses me off trying to find what I want when everything is useful :headbutt.


Dont even think about whining over a blessing there man. Ill trade you my 4 CSM elite slots for all those nice Tyranid ones every day of the week! And my 2 FA ones for all those nice bugs too...


This is "luxury whining" and that is strictly forbidden:laugh:


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Genestealer Tactics:
Do not put your stealers on 1" tall custom bases. Stupid bases look damn fine, but make you stand above cover, preventing you from EVER using the "deploy @ 12 if unseen by the enemy"


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

SHarrington said:


> Genestealer Tactics:
> Do not put your stealers on 1" tall custom bases. Stupid bases look damn fine, but make you stand above cover, preventing you from EVER using the "deploy @ 12 if unseen by the enemy"


Surely you can ask your opponent if you can count them as if they were standing on their actual bases?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Surely you can ask your opponent if you can count them as if they were standing on their actual bases?


No unfortunately, although I believe you'll get the Cover Save none the less.

And yes, even though I'm a Tyranid player, i wouldn't complain about "too much" choice. Look at Necrons for example:

Troops:
Warriors

And then Tyranids:

Troops:
Gaunts
Hormogaunts
Genestealers
Warriors
Rippers
Venomthrope (I think)

I personally _love_ the choice. (Don't take this as assault, I'm writing this out of fun and bragging rights to non-Tyranid players):so_happy:


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Gods I wish Venomthroes were troops and not elites. 
You really couldn't make a better babysitter unit for an objective. 
5+ cover saves, 2+ poison attacks, dangerous terrain tests, lash whips, defensive gernades, and multiple wounds? Things are made to hold objectives. If only it was a scoring unit.....


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

SHarrington said:


> Gods I wish Venomthroes were troops and not elites.
> You really couldn't make a better babysitter unit for an objective.
> Invul 3+ saves, 2+ poison attacks, dangerous terrain tests, lash whips, defensive gernades, and multiple wounds? Things are made to hold objectives. If only it was a scoring unit.....


Erm, the Venomthrope only has a 5+ armor and cover save, it doesn't have an Invulnerable save of any kind. The rest is correct, though. :good:

Oh, and the Tervigon is the last of the possible Troop choices for Tyranid players, since for each unit of Termagants taken a Tervigon can be taken as a Troops choice.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Your right. It's not an invulnerable save, its a cover save. I do that all the time, lumping them together. 5+ Cover Save.

I'll edit the original post to reflect this.
Thanks.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Dont even think about whining over a blessing there man. Ill trade you my 4 CSM elite slots for all those nice Tyranid ones every day of the week! And my 2 FA ones for all those nice bugs too...
> 
> 
> This is "luxury whining" and that is strictly forbidden


Dont get me wrong, Im not complaining about nids getting new elite choices, I just dont necessarily agree with all of them being elite choices.

I think that 2 elite choices in the last dex was too little, however 6+ elite choices in the new one could be spread around more evenly imo. 

But I do like the new choices, hive guard, ymgarl, deathleaper, venomthropes, all have useability. :good:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

oblivion8 said:


> Dont get me wrong, Im not complaining about nids getting new elite choices, I just dont necessarily agree with all of them being elite choices.


I didnt get you wrong, I was bugging(pun intended) you


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I thought you were better than that MaidenManiac, I really never thought you'd stoop to using bad puns :no:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

People still seem to be talking on the internet about first turn assaults with genestealers.

Is there something i am missing?
Or are they just cheating?

If i can justify running some genestealers, id love to, as they are my favourite model.
For now though im just running a Swarmlord/Tervigon/Trygon list.

Possible first turn assaults would make me want to drop the Tervigons in favour of the 'Stealer.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Then again, my new list has a big unit of Termagants with a Tervigon behind them. Stuff that charges in will eat 48 S4 attacks with re-rolls to wound at I5. Average of 6 dead Meqs. Not much need for Stealers when your Gaunts are that killy.



Sadly the SW FAQ has been 'corrected' so this is no longer the case. No more stacking furious charge and counter attack.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

OddJob said:


> Sadly the SW FAQ has been 'corrected' so this is no longer the case. No more stacking furious charge and counter attack.


I made that post before the SW Codex was corrected...

Still, you can always charge with the Termagants, which is unexpected and potent.


----------



## safeinacell (Aug 27, 2008)

Recently I'vr been faceing a lot of special characters, so I'm going to try using Deathleaper's "it's after me!" rule with the Broodlord's Hypnotic Gaze. With a bit of luck I'll be able to watch my opponents face crumble as their very expensive HQ choice gets torn up without striking.
Sounds good in theory, at least :grin:


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

I love Hypnotic Gaze, but it is a little Over powered.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

not to overpowered considering you have to be in base contact with that specific model (and considering you have to be in base to base with the closest model, it might take some forthought)
but it is a very good power non the less


----------

